

Ash HN: Is there an incubator for older entrepreneurs? - tlogan

I noticed that majority of incubators are founding founders in their 20s - maximum age is maybe in early 30s. This is non-scientific (are there any statistics on this?)<p>I also noticed that there is a large number of very smart people in their 40s and 50s which are ready for entrepreneurs, but they lack certain skills (mainly business skills) to start and grow a business. If they do start business, these older entrepreneurs end up running bootstrapped and profitable business and the business kinda lingers like that. I believe with some couching from incubator/accelerators majority of these businesses can grow rapidly.<p>Unfortunately, culture of incubators seems to be to promote young males in their 20s. I don't think it is intentional but somehow things ends up like that.
======
seiji
_I don't think it is intentional_

It is very intentional.

~~~
klein0891
Agree. It is very intentional. I think the pretext is that younger blood will
have the least amount of personal attachments and responsibilities. They would
have laser sharp focus on building the product.

If you have a product, have you tried approaching angel investors?

